# Anglo Irish Bank Regular Saver Issue 1 - rate drop from 7% to 4.5% from 8th July 08



## ClubMan (7 Jul 2008)

Just to flag this with other _Anglo _"7%" regular saver account holders. Time to stop contributing and move the money elsewhere perhaps?

See here.


----------



## MugsGame (7 Jul 2008)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank Regular Saver Issue 1 - rate drop from 7% to 4.5% from 8th July*

Please don't duplicate posts


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jul 2008)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank Regular Saver Issue 1 - rate drop from 7% to 4.5% from 8th July*

Just flagging it in a new thread since people may well miss it in the 8% regular saver thread.


----------



## N/SIDEPEOPLE (7 Jul 2008)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank Regular Saver Issue 1 - rate drop from 7% to 4.5% from 8th July*

Are you sure there are no penalties for early withdrawal?
The small print on the Anglo add in the Irish times says:

† No withdrawals allowed, not available for new applicants from close of business on 9th June 2008.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jul 2008)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank Regular Saver Issue 1 - rate drop from 7% to 4.5% from 8th July*

Once again _Anglo _are very quick to reply by email:


> Dear ...,
> 
> Thanks again for your  reply,
> 
> ...


I'm going to go with the _Premium Demand _account for the moment.


----------



## gipimann (7 Jul 2008)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank Regular Saver Issue 1 - rate drop from 7% to 4.5% from 8th July*

Thanks Clubman for keeping us informed!


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jul 2008)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank Regular Saver Issue 1 - rate drop from 7% to 4.5% from 8th July*

Actually it was _Crunchie _in the other thread who kept *me *informed!


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jul 2008)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank Regular Saver Issue 1 - rate drop from 7% to 4.5% from 8th July*

I was able to request the opening of a new _Premium Demand _account and the transfer of the balance of my _Regular Saver _Issue 1 "7%" account by email. _Anglo _support seems pretty pragmatic and very responsive.


----------



## pator (7 Jul 2008)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank Regular Saver Issue 1 - rate drop from 7% to 4.5% from 8th July*



ClubMan said:


> I was able to request the opening of a new _Premium Demand _account and the transfer of the balance of my _Regular Saver _Issue 1 "7%" account by email. _Anglo _support seems pretty pragmatic and very responsive.


 
I think on the application form for the 8% account there was a place to sign to request opening that account and future accounts - this may be the facility that allows Anglo to set up the premium account now by email.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jul 2008)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank Regular Saver Issue 1 - rate drop from 7% to 4.5% from 8th July*

Well spotted - just checked the application form and see that clause now.


----------



## Coolaboy (7 Jul 2008)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank Regular Saver Issue 1 - rate drop from 7% to 4.5% from 8th July*

If I close my 7% account today, I ASSUME I will recieve the balance I paid in plus the 7% interest. Is this correct?


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jul 2008)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank Regular Saver Issue 1 - rate drop from 7% to 4.5% from 8th July*

Yes - but remember that 7% is the annual rate and not all of your money will have been on deposit for a full year or more. So if you have n monthly contributions of €m in the account you cannot simply calculate the interest due as (n x €m) x 7% x number of years!  Rather you need to use a calculator like this.


----------



## niallmur (8 Jul 2008)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank Regular Saver Issue 1 - rate drop from 7% to 4.5% from 8th July*

My Anglo account is still showing 7% online, Do Anglo have to give customers some sort of written notice before they can change the interest rate.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jul 2008)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank Regular Saver Issue 1 - rate drop from 7% to 4.5% from 8th July*



niallmur said:


> Do Anglo have to give customers some sort of written notice before they can change the interest rate.


Don't think so since it's a variable rate account and so the rate is subject to change. As far as I know the most that they might have to do is publish revised rates in the national newspapers.


----------



## olewy (9 Jul 2008)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank Regular Saver Issue 1 - rate drop from 7% to 4.5% from 8th July*



ClubMan said:


> Well spotted - just checked the application form and see that clause now.


Can you paste where on the application form for the 8% Regular Saver Account that there's a place to sign to request opening that account and future accounts? I'm looking at the current application form on the Anglo site and I don't see it. The link for the application form for the Premium Account has been down for a number of days now. (Application form currently in the post but email would obviously be a lot quicker). Thanks.


----------



## InfoSeeker (9 Jul 2008)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank Regular Saver Issue 1 - rate drop from 7% to 4.5% from 8th July*

Thanks for the information, we opened this account close to a year ago & certainly would not have spotted the rate change in the paper. 

It is very devious if they do not amend the details on the account page for users, ie people are saying it still shows 7%.


----------



## MugsGame (9 Jul 2008)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank Regular Saver Issue 1 - rate drop from 7% to 4.5% from 8th July*

Correct link for premium saver form is
[broken link removed]

They are missing a / in the account opening link.

Per ClubMan, Reg saver has now been updated in Anglo Connect to show current rate online.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jul 2008)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank Regular Saver Issue 1 - rate drop from 7% to 4.5% from 8th July*



olewy said:


> can You Paste Where On The Application Form For The 8% Regular Saver Account That There's A Place To Sign To Request Opening That Account And Future Accounts? I'm Looking At The Current Application Form On The Anglo Site And I Don't See It. The Link For The Application Form For The Premium Account Has Been Down For A Number Of Days Now. (application Form Currently In The Post But Email Would Obviously Be A Lot Quicker). Thanks.





> download And Print [broken link removed]
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jul 2008)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank Regular Saver Issue 1 - rate drop from 7% to 4.5% from 8th July*



InfoSeeker said:


> Thanks for the information, we opened this account close to a year ago & certainly would not have spotted the rate change in the paper.
> 
> It is very devious if they do not amend the details on the account page for users, ie people are saying it still shows 7%.


As I said above I think that the most that they (or any other bank) have to do in such circumstances is to publish the new rates in the national newspapers. I presume that the one day (?) delay in updating _AngloConnect _was probably just an _IT _system time lag issue or something like that. I don't think that they are trying to con people.


MugsGame said:


> Per ClubMan, Reg saver has now been updated in Anglo Connect to show current rate online.


----------



## skrooge (9 Jul 2008)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank Regular Saver Issue 1 - rate drop from 7% to 4.5% from 8th July*

Disappointed to see the rate drop on the reg saver account. have to say it was probably the simplest most flexible reg savers account out there. Thankfull ythe new 8% account has most of the same features. 

I have to complement Anglo. I phoned them yseterday to confirm the rate reduction and find out more about their premium demand account. Very conveniently I could close my old account and open a new one by email. Got a conformation email this morning. True no sign of any of these chances on the anglconnect website but I'm sure thats just a timing thing.

I've always found them helpful. When I overpaid inot one reg saver account (rather than splitting it between the two) one phonecall solved the issue. We complain alot about the service we get from Irish banks but from my experience Anglo deserve some praise.....

and no I don't work for them!!


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jul 2008)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank Regular Saver Issue 1 - rate drop from 7% to 4.5% from 8th July*



skrooge said:


> Disappointed to see the rate drop on the reg saver account. have to say it was probably the simplest most flexible reg savers account out there.


The ability to fund the account via EFT rather than SO or DD is great. I wish other financial institutions would allow for that!





> Very conveniently I could close my old account and open a new one by email. Got a conformation email this morning. True no sign of any of these chances on the anglconnect website but I'm sure thats just a timing thing.


It took about 24 hours for mine to appear.


> I've always found them helpful.


Me too. But then  I've never really had major problems with any of the many banks with whom I have dealt and find that most of them offer a good service.


----------



## InfoSeeker (9 Jul 2008)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank Regular Saver Issue 1 - rate drop from 7% to 4.5% from 8th July*

I did not see the fact that it updated the next day. I only scan the threads

That would be perfected acceptable as the system would prob only be updated once after midnight.

They are very good in response times and very helpful so I have no problems with them.


----------



## Macattack (15 Jul 2008)

*Re: Anglo Irish Bank Regular Saver Issue 1 - rate drop from 7% to 4.5% from 8th July*

yeah, i find that they always ring when you ask. I usually never get calls back from other banks let alone within an hour!


----------

